# Lower Unit For Sale



## ChesapeakeRocker (Aug 18, 2003)

*Evinrude Lower Unit For Sale*

I have a lower unit in A-1 condition for a 1973 70hp Evinrude Triumph. Includes new prop and all parts from the previous powerhead, controls and cables. This is a 3 cylinder inline block powerhead. Also have a matching block to rebuild. I do have a source for parts to rebuild if interested. Crankshaft is in mint condition also! 
I have $1,200 invested. $300 Firm...
Very fast motor!


----------

